# 5ooo series reels?



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Has Akio's come out with a 5ooo size reel and if not is it something they will do in the future? Thanks, FLEE


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Flee,

The 555 shuttle series is available now and the 555 CTM/CSM will be in the states very soon, possibly next week.

Tommy


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

heard about ... sounds great


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

I saw a video on YouTube (PimpMyReel) of the 555 CS. It would be sweet on a 10' 1-4 or an 11' 2-5 for mullets and pomps, although I'm enjoying my 656 CSM on the 11' rod.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Tommy, It's next week LOL have you heard anymore about the 5000 series reels? I was also wondering about the Sakuma line as I didn't see it in your on line store and I would like to give it a throw. Looking for a thinner diameter than Suffix but don't want to go to braid? Lemme know what your thoughts are please. Thanks Flee


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

555 CTM and CSM's are available now. 

I have the Sakuma line in the 1/2 kilo (1 lb) spools for 60.00 plus shipping. Not up in the store yet. The 16lb would be a great match for the 555.

Tommy


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Tommy I was actually looking for the line for a couple 656's I have been fooln with.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

18 lb .35mm is the line for the 656.

Tommy


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Do you have anything smaller than a 1lb. spool by chance? By the way really likn them Akios reels. Thanks much for all of your help! FLEE


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

What do the 555 CTm's go for? They would be awesome Mullet, Pompano reels seems like? I know the 656 is just a little bit of over kill for the Mullets and Pompano?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I have access to a few 1/4 lb spools of the 18 lb Sakuma in hi-vis.

The 555 CTM and CSM are priced at 159.99.

Tommy


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

How much you get for 1/4 lb. spools Tommy? Being on a fixed income sucks!! Thanks friend, Flee

So the 5000 series ctm,csm is priced the same as the 656 ctm, csm? That's interesting? FLEE


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

22.00 shipped.

Yep, same price as a 656ctm.

Tommy


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I've been fishing the 555CTM and it is a sweet reel. Great reel for 9 to 11 foot rods or any of Tommy's 10 to 13 foot lighter weight rods. I have a 555 on the 13' 3-6 and it will bomb one out when the bar isn't close in.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

That sounds good bronzback, I have downsized so pretty much all of my rods are 10'6 and under now a days.

Hey Tommy can you hold a couple 1/4 spools till the 1st of next month when the next infusion of $ is due? Would greatly appreciate it, FLEE


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I am very much interested in the 555 CSM. What is its line capacity and weight?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Furball said:


> I am very much interested in the 555 CSM. What is its line capacity and weight?


Tom,

Check your email.

Tommy


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Thanks.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I just ordered the 555 CSM. Thanks.


----------

